# FS: Various Equipment



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Just thought i would post for sale some items (New/Used) i have kicking around not being used at the moment.Items will go as "first come-first serve" and are as followed:

Just wanted to UPDATE this equipment post with two items:

I got a Red Sea Co2 Bio generator kit iam not using anymore.Works great and got good results with it on a smaller planted setup.Its USED but come with box,warranty/manual.Sorry no refill batch. $ 10.00

I also have a 48 inch HAGEN GLO T5 HO (one bulb unit--6700K Coralife bulb).Works great with no issues.Its USED but comes with timer,hanging kit,manual and box. $ 75.00 SOLD SOLD 



1.) Petcetera 2 gallon acrylic aquarium (Used 8 months) with light fixture(new bulb needed 9watt straight pin should do),HOB filter(no media /used aquaclear stuff it worked) pretty good shape,no deep scratches,clean,green trim several photos included in the post. $ 5.00 SOLD-SOLD

2.)Hagen Elite stingray 5 filter (NEW in box with media and instructions)
$5.00

3.) Hydor Mini heater 2-5 gallon use ( USED in box with instructions)
$5.00 SOLD SOLD

4.) Hagen Marina Multi breeder box ( NEW in box with everything) Lid does have a crack,does not affect use,can be taped up)
FREE

5.) Driftwood (USED mopani) wood does sink ,but still leach out tannins
3 smaller pieces: ALL PIECES ARE NOW SOLD
2 larger pieces: $ 10.00 each SOLD-SOLD


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

hey Luke I'm intrested in the lg mopani wood do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Interested in the 2 gallon if still available


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Here's the rest of the photos as well


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just added the rest of the photos , any other photos requested i can do as well


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take 2 of the lg pieces of wood you have thanks


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Dave,

its 2 inches thick , and the length is about 26 going 27 end to end

the second smaller one is 15 inches , thickness various throught the piece , lots of hiding spots in it good for plecos



Discus Dave said:


> hey Luke I'm intrested in the lg mopani wood do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Dave,
> 
> its 2 inches thick , and the length is about 26 going 27 end to end


cool thanks


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

2 gallon setup is now spoke for !


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

It's taken???? By me or someone else???


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Here's a few more pics of the smaller pics as requested:


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

2 larger pieces of driftwood are being held for a member.If not purchased , i move down the list of others interested.

Thanks for the interest everyone , Luke


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

A quick bump , most items still available


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Updated with two new items


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

What are the measurements for the smallest pieces of driftwood? Are they still available?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

All driftwood has been sold previously, some items still remain.Any questions, or need more photos feel free to PM me.

Thanks , Luke


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump , and a few photos of the light fixture as requested.

Thanks, Luke


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I will entertain any offers if anyone out there is interested , thanks

Luke


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hagen 48"inch T5 HO unit is now sold.I do have some Eheim Mech 1 litre box and Substrat 2 litre box (BRAND NEW) just extra i bought when i got my eheim canister.I can let these two go for $ 30.00 OBO.

Thanks , Luke


----------

